
Git-based issue management - greenonion
https://github.com/dspinellis/gi
======
dozzie
So, it's something like TicGit?
[https://github.com/jeffWelling/ticgit/](https://github.com/jeffWelling/ticgit/)

------
a3n
Very cool.

s/loosing/losing/ Not a big deal, but it may as well be right. :)

I can see this being used in a smallish shop without "outside" stakeholders.
But not in a large org with lots of smart but non-development stakeholders,
like say clinical specialists or biologists in a medical device company.

